# What would you do?



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Try to see if there is someone you can borrow a saddle from that actually fits you. You are honestly better off riding bareback than riding in a saddle that does not fit - it does you no good. 

I don't know what experience you have, but it is not ideal, if you are fairly green, for you to be riding a VERY green horse. 

Maybe you can keep your eyes open for a different horse that you could ride (in exchange for barn help for someone or something?). 

As for balance improvement without going without stirrups or bareback. My best suggestion would be a lot of trot work, but I don't know if that is too much of an option on such a green horse. Again, if you are still working on your balance, riding a green, green horse may not be the best idea. 

I hope it works out for you, and you are able to find a good horse to ride.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

When I got my new work saddle my friend grabbed it and hurled it at the ground as soon as I brought it to the barn.

He was like, "now you wont feel bad when it gets scratched up later." :lol: 

.....He was right. Just use yours.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm assuming it's a Western Saddle, because this would be an easy fix with English stirrup leathers. Anyways, I'd say get a used saddle that actually fits you and the colt. It's doing you and the colt no good to have you riding in a useless saddle. You're probably slightly off balance at some times and also gripping with your legs more since you can't use your stirrups and are sloshing around in a huge seat.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

tim said:


> When I got my new work saddle my friend grabbed it and hurled it at the ground as soon as I brought it to the barn.
> 
> He was like, "now you wont feel bad when it gets scratched up later." :lol:
> 
> .....He was right. Just use yours.


haha agreed. Just use your saddle, it will be impossible for you to be comfortable in a saddle that doesn't fit you and it will hinder your ability to get your horse correct. You should see my cutting saddle! But I am careful to make sure it is safe and fits my horses, and thats all that matters. Now if you spend $30,000 on a Harris with jewels and silver and all that fancy smancy stuff, lol, don't hurl it on the ground. But a $1,000 saddle is gonna get beat up, just enjoy it putting you in the proper position and helping you ride safely.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

quixotesoxs said:


> Now if you spend $30,000 on a Harris with jewels and silver and all that fancy smancy stuff, lol, don't hurl it on the ground.


Heh, yep. That saddle should be the sole occupant of the largest bedroom of your house. Or just build it a new separate house. Your choice. :wink:


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

Why not get shorter sturrip leathers??


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

tim said:


> When I got my new work saddle my friend grabbed it and hurled it at the ground as soon as I brought it to the barn.
> 
> He was like, "now you wont feel bad when it gets scratched up later." :lol:
> 
> .....He was right. Just use yours.


That makes me cringe, as I imagine my new, handmade reining saddle getting hurled in the dirt. I don't even have it out in the tack room right now - it is in the quilted cover in my living room. I'm sure I will feel differently after I start using it this summer, but...it's just so pretty now.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

1. I dont rly see how riding a horse youve only ridden 3 times would effect this. sry.

2. Get new leathers

3. Get new saddle or use someone elses


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been riding for 9 years and riding colts regularly for about 6 months. Normally I don't have a balance problem if I can use one of the other saddles that I can adjust, but when I HAVE to use the "training saddle" I struggle a bit. Sadly, the older horses were all sold so I can't work on balance w/o stirrups or bareback. 

I plan on getting the guts to ask the trainer I work for if I can use my own saddle when I get it. I'll just have to face the fact that it's going to be scratched up eventually, but hopefully I can keep it as new as possible for as long as I can. However, that's just not how life goes and everything gets old and scratched up. 

Just to clear things up normally I'm getting on a horse that's had only about a week of professional training and is still getting used to the saddle so we use the "training saddle." It's more light weight then the other saddles by like 15-20 pounds. Also I'm the second person besides the trainer to get onto the horse, so I have to get the horse used to having someone else on his back...... I've been informed that a new saddle and a new rider at the same time is too much for a colt. Luckily the colt I'll be training this summer I can just start w/ my own saddle  

Thanks for all the advice though


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Are you riding western or english? If english you can roll the stirrup leathers around the iron to shorten them, if western, get a better different saddle!


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

That's unfortunate that you've been told a new rider and a new saddle is too much at once.

If the old saddle doesn't fit the new rider, it's going to make the horse's experience with a different rider WORSE not better. If you are uncomfortable in the saddle, the horse won't be comfortable either, and that's not good! 

I understand this may not be something you can address with the trainer depending on your position, but just wanted to point out that not changing the saddle could do more harm than good for the young horse.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm going to just have to get the guts to say something. Especially now that I'm going to be working in the stable a lot more and practically training the horses that he owns because he doesn't have the time to do it himself. You can bet I'll be using my saddle then


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i rode in college and we rode ALOT of young horses and the way to get up to have better balance and feeling of the horse we rode in saddles but were lounged and did lots of exercises without having anything to hold onto ... and we had to clothes our eyes too ... try dropping your stirrups as well and getting them back, this improves your balance as well .. good luck! let me know if any of that helps!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

karley.hall said:


> i rode in college and we rode ALOT of young horses and the way to get up to have better balance and feeling of the horse we rode in saddles but were lounged and did lots of exercises without having anything to hold onto ... and we had to clothes our eyes too ... try dropping your stirrups as well and getting them back, this improves your balance as well .. good luck! let me know if any of that helps!


I might try that with some of the colts that have been there for more than a month.... closing my eyes though... I don't think I trust them that much..... especially since the first few rides they enjoy running me into the fence :x I tend to drop my stirrups a lot when they are 2 inches too long!! sometimes I just drop them and ride with no stirrups..... but sssshhhh it's a secret..... I'd be in trouble if my trainer found out!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah trust might be a key ingredient! lol


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

karley.hall said:


> yeah trust might be a key ingredient! lol


usually, I like to know that when I open my eyes I won't see a semi coming at me :wink:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ahhhhh a semi in the arena ... scary! lol :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

we live by the highway... and some of the horses actually knock the fence OVER!! I'm like how do you do that? it's in the ground.... but the manage it and then I get to go on a great chase trying to catch them before the get to the highway :roll: always the highway....... why not the fields or the middle of nowhere??


----------

